# No bluetooth



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Stevenw1 said:


> Have 2017 cruze bluetooth quit. Deleted phones. Reset radio. No device info Divice name gone. Address gone PIn Code gone. Reset clear all private data. Says data has been cleared but the done bar will not lite up locks up must press home button to unlock. Have removed fuses unhook battery left car door open. Push onstar twice nothing works. HELP


Welcome Aboard!

I have a Gen I and can only rely on searching...

This is what I found - not much but ...









Bluetooth disconnect


I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue and if so is there a solution? My phone connects fine on it's own to but nearly everytime shortly after connecting it gets disconnected, I'm assuming by MyLink since my phone doesn't have this issue with any other bluetooth device, until I...




www.cruzetalk.com












2017 Cruze No Onstar or Bluetooth Microphone working


Hi I have a 2017 Cruze and neither the OnStar or Bluetooth mic are working. The onstar buttons are not lit up either red or green. Also, the microphone does not work however my phone connects to the radio and I can hear incoming volume. I heard its an issue with the VCIM onstar module, anyone...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Rojasb72 (Feb 25, 2021)

Stevenw1 said:


> Have 2017 cruze bluetooth quit. Deleted phones. Reset radio. No device info Divice name gone. Address gone PIn Code gone. Reset clear all private data. Says data has been cleared but the done bar will not lite up locks up must press home button to unlock. Have removed fuses unhook battery left car door open. Push onstar twice nothing works. HELP


I'm having the same issues and have tried the same tricks as you, we're you able to find a solution?


----------



## Mscnmorrow (Mar 27, 2021)

Rojasb72 said:


> I'm having the same issues and have tried the same tricks as you, we're you able to find a solution?


----------



## Mscnmorrow (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm having the same issues for over 6 months I've done the exact things you've done also I factory reset... SAME issues


----------

